
Why most product ideas aren't that good - mijustin
https://medium.com/product-people/why-most-product-ideas-arent-that-good-213599e946e6
======
mijustin
I like author Alan Klement's take on this:

 _Understanding people 's problems is hard. Instead, come up with a way to
make people better. Everyone wants to be better._

------
sravank
"There’s only one way to find a good product idea: observe real people, and
recognize the real struggles they face."

Recognizing real struggles is where most of our products fail, and its the
tough part. As you said, we get better at it as we hangout more with them.
Another gem from you today!

~~~
mijustin
For years, I thought that I'd get a million dollar idea in a flash of
inspiration.

But after observing successful founders, the commonality is they were all
focused on making people's lives better.

